# Devotional recommendations



## Poimen (Feb 12, 2008)

So I need a recommendation for a daily Reformed devotional. Preferably something that is being written at this time. A tall order I know... 

N.B.: Please do not recommend _Tabletalk_. We already distribute that amongst our members but we want to find something in addition to that fine work.


----------



## JM (Feb 12, 2008)

J. C. Philpot has been my companion the last year. 

From J. C. Philpot's Daily Portions

February 11
"My doctrine shall drop as the rain, my speech shall distill as the dew, as the small rain upon the tender herb, and as the showers upon the grass." –Deuteronomy 32:2

In the falling of the natural dew there is something soft, still, and gentle. We therefore read, "We will light upon him as the dew falls on the ground" (2 Sam. 17:12), that is, stealthily and unseen. It does not rush down like the pelting hail, but falls stilly and often imperceptibly; so that we scarcely know it has fallen, until we go out in the morning and see every blade of grass tipped with the sparkling dew-drops; by these bright gems we know that dew has fallen during the still hours of the night. 

So spiritually, the kingdom of God is not in noise, rant, or wild excitement. The Lord was not in the strong wind, nor in the earthquake, nor in the fire, but in the still small voice (1 Kings 19:11, 12). And thus there may be a great deal of religious fire, but no presence of God felt; fleshly passions worked up into a storm, but no "still small voice" speaking to the conscience; a very earthquake of natural convictions, but no inward "demonstration of the Spirit and of power." But when the spiritual dew falls, it drops gently, softly, and stilly into the heart, and it is only known by the sweet and blessed effects it produces.

Dew also has a softening effect, especially in warm climates, where it falls very copiously. We therefore read, "You make it soft with showers" (Psalm 65:10). It does not tear up the ground as with thunderbolts, but by moistening and softening penetrates into the soil. And thus the dew of God's grace moistens and softens the heart, humbles, dissolves, and fertilizes it; not by tearing it up with the thunderbolts of wrath and condemnation, but by dropping gently and stilly into it, so as to melt it into contrition, meekness, and godly sorrow before the throne of mercy and grace.



Online

Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Poimen (Feb 17, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## JM (Feb 17, 2008)

You can also try GRACE BOOKSTORE, you can read their works online to see if that's the way you want to go.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/devotional-28431/


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2008)

I am having trouble getting enough time in the Scripture itself. I have chucked all devotionals and gone straight to the Word.


----------

